# Weather Focus 3: Cleveland named one of America's worst weather cities



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- As if those around northeast Ohio didn't know it already, the Farmer's Almanac makes it official: Cleveland is one of the worst winter weather cities in the nation.









More...


----------

